# Idiot Operator...



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope it works but this guy is a moron!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

he is bored cut him some slack...haha. Really no excuse for that though. I hope the bossman sees this on youtube and gives them both hell!


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Bored... do a donut lol thats pure abuse that makes me cringe haha


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that 4x4 Farmer????? 




bored let see what can break :laughing:


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

found his brother hahaha


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn is that how fast a 2 speed skid is? Its fishtailing!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

alldayrj;1597649 said:


> Damn is that how fast a 2 speed skid is? Its fishtailing!


That's how fast a 2 speed skid is with probably 35-37" tires on it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope he gets fired so I can take his spot and do it the correct way.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

getsum;1597630 said:


> Hope it works but this guy is a moron!


I am blown away by that, period. I know there are some ignorant people in this business( mostly employees, but some running the show as well ), but that is unforgivable. What could possibly be going through someones mind to make them do something like that??


----------



## Dodge3500 (Apr 8, 2008)

Not to mention if the property owner was in the area and saw that, they would not be impressed or happy.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If that was my machine rental or owned and I saw that happen I would run the operator over with the machine and bury him in the bottom of the pile until spring.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

After watching both of those videos I can't help but wonder at what point do either of those morons get tired of beating the crap out of their equipment and themselves?


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

peteo1;1597694 said:


> After watching both of those videos I can't help but wonder at what point do either of those morons get tired of beating the crap out of their equipment and themselves?


Too much Red Bull!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

peteo1;1597694 said:


> After watching both of those videos I can't help but wonder at what point do either of those morons get tired of beating the crap out of their equipment and themselves?


NEVER


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Tough finding good help these days. Sad really. I bet if his ass was making a loader payment the video would be different. I feel for the owner of the company. Any of us who own or run the show know what I’m saying.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably a rental.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

That was a great commerical for Pro-Tech. That pusher on the loader took a beating and still held up.. 

Those guys need to get canned ASAP that is why I'll never buy equipment from a rental company


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I have done similar when jacking back piles but never with a box on always with just the bucket. That would be very hard on the boxplow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

It sounds like he was the owner he left a phone number call it


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Reminds me of a time many years ago when I was going to a Steelers game in the inagural season at the new stadium. Had to park in a mall parking lot to get on the bus for the trip. There was a snowstorm that night and we were in the lot at 6am. There were large graders doing the lot and to turn around they would speed up from the other end of the lot and do a 180 turn and power slide right around. Funny seeing such a large machine doing a 180 in slow motion.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

If i seen my guys running my equipment like that they would be fired , need a dentist and visit to hospital , maybe not in that order ! tymusic


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Not exactly sure what he is trying to prove??


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

*YOU ARE FIRED*!!!!!!!!! i just don't get it?!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

jmbones;1597836 said:


> Reminds me of a time many years ago when I was going to a Steelers game in the inagural season at the new stadium. Had to park in a mall parking lot to get on the bus for the trip. There was a snowstorm that night and we were in the lot at 6am. There were large graders doing the lot and to turn around they would speed up from the other end of the lot and do a 180 turn and power slide right around. Funny seeing such a large machine doing a 180 in slow motion.












That's something I want to see!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Another reason why employees are a PITA, if those guys worked for me I'd pull them out of the cab and given them a good old fashion beat down. There's no excuse for what they're doing. It wouldn't surprise me if those nimrods posted the video on there FaceBook page and they ended up being fired.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

MY pops and I Got rid of a lot of guys that treated our equipment bad. I hope they did too.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Forest Gump would say............." Stupid is as stupid does "


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone else hoping they would hit a manhole or curb? lol :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

IC-Smoke;1598796 said:


> Anyone else hoping they would hit a manhole or curb? lol :laughing:


Nope Id feel bad for that equipment.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

DareDog;1597639 said:


> Is that 4x4 Farmer?????
> 
> bored let see what can break :laughing:


ok...i've hit a few snow piles a little faster then needed...but not a 20ft high pile at the end of a lot at road speed! WTF is this guy on?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

4x4Farmer;1599098 said:


> ok...i've hit a few snow piles a little faster then needed...but not a 20ft high pile at the end of a lot at road speed! WTF is this guy on?


Probably speed....


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

IC-Smoke;1598796 said:


> Anyone else hoping they would hit a manhole or curb? lol :laughing:


i was actually waiting for the loader to spin out and hit the light scansion.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Longae29;1597684 said:


> If that was my machine rental or owned and I saw that happen I would run the operator over with the machine and bury him in the bottom of the pile until spring.


^^^^^^^^^

I'm with Longae.

I just don't get it. Probably a $175K machine and beating the crap out of it for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What a moron!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Granted it's not healthy for it but to me the machine doesn't stand any where near as high of a chance of being damaged as the pusher does. The machine may be a rental but the pusher is likely owned by the boss.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

hahaha. I would be dragged from the machine and shot if i ever did this, no matter what the boss would find out. I have done some stupid stuff, but nothing compares to that.


----------



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

Could be worse..could be yours LOL That skiddy video was actually made here in MN out in Corcoran by West Side Tire to show the traction and speed the 22.5" tire kit gives you. I bought a set and love em Cant wait to get a 2 speed and throw them on that puppy


----------



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

That a pic of my Bobcat with the 22.5" tires. I call it ******* 2 speed :laughing:


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

idot


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

does it improve mph i have a 751 that runs 7mph how much faster does it run and were did you get the tires


----------



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

We haven't used a radar gun or anything but I can pull away from other single speed machines with regular tires. The guy that owns West Side Tire in Corcoran MN told me he invented them and was working on getting them to equipment dealers. As far as I know he hasn't expanded beyond the Twin Cities. Google them and call and find out. They are $1550


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

sullysallseason;1606935 said:


> We haven't used a radar gun or anything but I can pull away from other single speed machines with regular tires. The guy that owns West Side Tire in Corcoran MN told me he invented them and was working on getting them to equipment dealers. As far as I know he hasn't expanded beyond the Twin Cities. Google them and call and find out. They are $1550


He invented rims and tires! That right there is funny:laughing:


----------



## Dieselman77 (Mar 21, 2006)

These videos really make me want to buy NEW equipment from now on!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

sullysallseason;1606646 said:


> That a pic of my Bobcat with the 22.5" tires. I call it ******* 2 speed :laughing:


those look like truck rimswhat size tires are they can you send me a close up pic


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

sullysallseason;1606935 said:


> We haven't used a radar gun or anything but I can pull away from other single speed machines with regular tires. The guy that owns West Side Tire in Corcoran MN told me he invented them and was working on getting them to equipment dealers. As far as I know he hasn't expanded beyond the Twin Cities. Google them and call and find out. They are $1550


 if you have a smart android smart phone i have and app called torque it has a mph widget or use a gps they have a mph functionprsportprsport


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dieselman77;1607205 said:


> These videos really make me want to buy NEW equipment from now on!


You can buy used. Just buy from someone you know or if it's private party spend some time talking to the owner to get a feel for how they treat equipment or even just view things.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

rjigto4oje;1607291 said:


> if you have a smart android smart phone i have and app called torque it has a mph widget or use a gps they have a mph functionprsportprsport


...or you could just drive your truck behind it.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

theholycow;1607398 said:


> ...or you could just drive your truck behind it.


yup I like that idea also later in the week im going to see iff my 2500 rims fit the machinewesportprsportprsport


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

We can do about 16 mph in our 2 speed S-250's with these tires. Just don't hit a curb and you will be fine.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Drakeslayer;1607520 said:


> We can do about 16 mph in our 2 speed S-250's with these tires. Just don't hit a curb and you will be fine.


any pics i thought about changing the chain drives to bigger ones but no i see its easier to
change tires and rims what kind of tires and what kind of rims what was the mph before the tire swapprsport:salutersport


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

TKLAWN;1597877 said:


> Not exactly sure what he is trying to prove??


He's showing off to the camera.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1607555 said:


> any pics i thought about changing the chain drives to bigger ones but no i see its easier to
> change tires and rims what kind of tires and what kind of rims what was the mph before the tire swapprsport:salutersport


I think around 11-12 mph. I have a pic just trying to figure out how to post.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Drakeslayer;1609784 said:


> I think around 11-12 mph. I have a pic just trying to figure out how to post.


Ive tryed uploading pics also has something to do with the picture size at least that's what my problem was


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Drakeslayer;1609784 said:


> I think around 11-12 mph. I have a pic just trying to figure out how to post.





rjigto4oje;1610371 said:


> Ive tryed uploading pics also has something to do with the picture size at least that's what my problem was


It is easier to upload to a picture hosting site like picturehoster.info or photobucket.com than attaching pictures to forum posts. This site is pretty tolerant but other sites are even *more* difficult to attach pictures with ridiculous restrictions. Those hosting sites provide you with the IMG code that you can just paste into your message.

See also http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143814


----------

